# Szép álmokat!



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 25)

Sokan tudják errefelé rólam, hogy fionoman szólva nem kedvelem a vallást (vallásokat...) és távol áll tőlem a misztikus gondolkodás. Merőben alaptalan azonban az a feltételezés, hogy ez azzal járna együtt, miszerint okvetlenül lebecsülném az összes „népi bölcsességet”! Néhányat persze igen. Jelentős részéről azonban az a véleményem, hogy lehetnek bennük értékes meglátások, épp csak nem az a magyarázat a jelenségre, amit felhoztak mellette őseink. Konkrétan, illik megtisztítani azt a misztikus halandzsától, s akkor jelentős „felfedezésekre” juthatunk, az idézőjel amiatt van ott mert ez inkább ÚJRAfelfedezés.

E postomban egy efféléről óhajtanék beszámolni.

Sokan tudják, általános hit volt a középkor folyamán, hogy a fokhagymának rontásűző szerepe van, távoltartja a „gonoszt”, a boszorkányokat, megóv az átoktól, vámpíroktól, stb. Máig is látható faluhelyen néhány öregember, akik fokhagymafüzéreket akasztanak az ajtójuk elé, vagy a házukba. A fiatalok körében ez nem elterjedt. És milyen érdekes, az idősebb korosztály gyakran tovább él és kevesebb stresszel küzd... Nos elárulom, engem mint írót érdekelnek a furcsa összefüggések, és arra se vagyok rest hogy néha kísérleteket is végezzek. Meg ha valami érdekel (de csak akkor...) kiváló a megfigyelőképességem és a memóriám is. És megfigyeltem, hogy a fent felsorolt előnyöket hogy relatíve hosszabb éllet meg kevesebb egészségi probléma, meg jobb hangulat, kevesebb depresszió - ezeket szinte csak azoknál tapasztaltam, akik bár használtak fokhagymafüzért, de azt a házon BELÜL lógatták fel, és nem az ajtóra KÍVÜL!

Ez ugye érdekes. Logikusan azt hinnénk ha a fokhagymának tényleg holmi boszorkányokhoz van köze, hatásos lenne az ajtón kívül is, hiszen a boszi meglátja, s máris be se mer menni oda...

Mégis, ha kint van felakasztva, kábé mintha ott se lenne!

Mint afféle ateistaféleség, elkezdtem ezen töprengeni, s oda lyukadtam ki, ennek egyetlen oka lehet, s az, hogy ha bent van a házban, akkor ott illatozik, s nyilván az illóolaja egészséges, a szabadban felfüggesztve azonban nem érezzük a szagát! (hiszen elfújja a szél, nem jut be a házba). Nos, elszántam magamat a kísérletre, és pár éjszaka úgy aludtam, hogy lefekvés előtt felvágtam egy nagy gerezd fokhagymát, s kis tálkában oda tettem közvetlenül az ágyam mellé, le a földre a fejem közelébe.

Nos, kissé kell azért szokni a folyamatos fokhagyma illatot, elismerem... habár, én enni is szeretem. De más az ugye ha állandóan ott illatozik... Ellenben, MEGÉRTE! Elárulom ugyanis, CSODÁLATOS álmaim vannak azóta! És frissen, energiadúsan ébredek, meg amit csak akartok minden jót el lehet mondani ami illeszkedhet mint jelző egy álomra, alvásra, éjszakára!

Tudományosan nézve, ennek egyetlen magyarázata lehet. A fokhagyma köztudottan tele van antibakteriális anyagokkal, minden bizonnyal a belőle elpárolgó illóolajok is. Ezeket éjszaka míg alszom, „letüdözöm”, azaz beszívom. Más következménye nem is lehet ennek, mint hogy FERTŐTLENÍTI A TÜDŐMET, meg a levegőt is körülöttem amit beszívok. Nyilván, az olyasmit hogy por, füst, stb, nem képes eliminálni, de a baktériumokat és vírusokat nagyonis, azaz a levegő amit beszívok TISZTA lesz. Ha tiszta, az azt jelenti hogy az immunrendszerem is pihenhet, „alacsonyabb fokra kapcsolhat”, mert kevesebb munkája van. Ha kevesebb az immunrendszerem munkája, az meg köztudottan azt eredményezi - senki se tagadja a hivatalos orvostudomány berkeiben! - hogy jobb a közérzetünk, a hangulatunk, kevesebb a depresszió, ugyanis az immunrendszer fokozott működése sajnos stresszel jár, ami épp a depressziót erősíti és a rossz hangulatot, tehát ha az immunrendszerünknek nem kell annyira „pörögnie”, akkor kevesebb bennünk a stresszhormon, ha kevesebb a stresszhormon akkor nem vagyunk stresszesek, tehát jobb a hangulatunk, szebbek az álmaink...

Javaslom mindenkinek hogy próbálja ki. Igazán nagyon olcsó módszer, a felvágott és éjjelre odatett fokhagyma még csak kárba se vész, másnap nyugodtan meg lehet enni, nyugi, egy nap alatt nem rohad el, és a bacilusok se fognak összegyűlni rajta, inkább rémülten menekülnek a közeléből...

SZÉP ÁLMOKAT!


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

Nem véletlen jó ellenszer influenzára sem4

A vallásról annyit: az ateista Voltaire mondta állítólag, hogy ha nem volna vallás, ki kellene találni.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Február 26)

Turi Török Tibor írta:


> Nem véletlen jó ellenszer influenzára sem4
> 
> A vallásról annyit: az ateista Voltaire mondta állítólag, hogy ha nem volna vallás, ki kellene találni.



Ki kéne találni, igen, jól mondta. Csak nem olyanná, amilyenek a mai vallások lettek...


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Február 26)

A vallásokat jelenlegi formájukban a papok találták ki az emberek rossz lelkiismeretére apellálva.


----------



## advocatus_diaboli (2018 Március 2)

kishenceg írta:


> A vallásokat jelenlegi formájukban a papok találták ki az emberek rossz lelkiismeretére apellálva.


És milyen szépen meggazdagodtak belőle... Érdekes, nekik emiatt nincs rossz lelkiismeretük...


----------

